# Irish Whiskey



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I never could get into Scotch. I always wanted to, but never acquired the taste.

But then a girlfriend introduced me to Irish whiskey. Irish Whiskey is made either from malted barley or from a mixture of malted and unmalted barley and other cereals. In Ireland the malt is dried in closed Kilns unlike in Scotland, where malt is dried over open peat fires. This, the malting process used for Irish Whiskey not only avoids a smokey taste but also ensures a smooth and natural flavour. And where Scotch is double distilled, Irish whiskey is triple distilled.

The result is a very smooth drink. My favorite is Tullamore Dew (my American Legion even bought a bottle just for me!). 

Any other Irish whiskey drinkers out there, and if so, what do you like?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you tried Red Breast? txmatt posted about it recently and between that and Jameson 1780 is my favorite. 

I think a good everyday Irish is Powers gold label about 17 buck a bottle. IMHO

Hope this helps wetterhorn

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I really like Bushmills (black label).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> I really like Bushmills (black label).


 Geeze forgot about the black.... good one thanks


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Powers a great value IMHO...


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

After seeing the Powers recommendation, I went out and bought a bottle.

I will let you know what I think of it after this evening!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hope you enjoy it as much as I.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

My bottle picked up in Wexford 02'



I second the Powers. Paddy's is also another fine malt. The Jameson 1780 would be my favorite right now though. Smoooooooth.....


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I will keep my eyes out for the powers. Obviously it must be pretty good. I just got a bottle of Auchentoshen 10 y/o scotch that is very mild and light. Santa was good to me


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I must like Powers because over the Christmas weekend I drank half the bottle!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Well, I must like Powers because over the Christmas weekend I drank half the bottle!


Glad to hear you liked it.. I don't get the chance to help much here,so I'm glad I could in this case.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

floydp said:


> Glad to hear you liked it.. I don't get the chance to help much here,so I'm glad I could in this case.


Oh yeah, thanks for the recommendation! 

Tonight I am going to dinner at a friend's house, but prior to arriving there I am stopping at the American Legion to have a glass or two of Tullamore Dew and enjoy a CAO Italia. The Legion bought a bottle of Tullamore Dew just for me and I asked them if anyone else had drank any and they said no! Those folks don't know what they are missing!

:al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Lessee.....with an Irish name I more or less have to like Irish. 

Whatever one is in my glass is my favorite, but my bottle of Tullamore Dew has been emptying at a faster rate that anything else lately. 

I have bottles of Black Bush, Powers, Jameson's 1780 and Tullamore Dew in various stages of attack at the moment but I drink them all. 

SeanGAR


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Lessee.....with an Irish name I more or less have to like Irish.
> 
> Whatever one is in my glass is my favorite, but my bottle of Tullamore Dew has been emptying at a faster rate that anything else lately.
> 
> ...


I must say, after having Powers and Jameson's, I still enjoy Tullamore Dew the best. It is the smoothest Irish Whiskey to me.

:al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Red Breast is rather rare among Irish Whiskeys in that it is Pure Pot Still. Scotch Whiskey does not have such an offering instead having only single malt and blended.

Here are some examples by variety of some of the Irish Whiskeys:

Pure Pot Still - Redbreast (12 yrs), Connemara 
Single Malt - Bushmills (10, 16, 21 yrs), Tyrconnell 
Blends - Black Bush, Jameson, Powers, Paddy, Kilbeggan, Tullamore Dew 

Just as with Scotch some people like only blended and some prefer the single malt; with Irish Whiskey there is no guarantee because you like Jameson you will enjoy Connemara. HOWEVER if you really like Irish Whiskey seek out and try a Pure Pot Still one. There was a Whiskey act in Ireland (1950?) that protects the Pure Pot Still name with requirements just as name Bourbon carries requirements here in the US.

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Alright! Me and my F'ing mouth! 
:tpd: 
HiTime called me this afternoon to let me know they had run out of Red Breast. They should have some in 2 weeks they think!  

I could order from Internet Wine & Spirits but they are 20% more expensive for this bottle.

I might have to check out a few more stores..

-Matt-


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't forget that in Ireland its whiskey and in Scotland its whisky. :u 

Jeff


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I am going to buy a bottle of Bushmills tonight and sample that Irish Whiskey. 

Will let you know what I think, but does other people have an opinion on Old Bushmills?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I like Scotch/Irish Whiskey. I have a decanter at home with 15yr old Dalwinnie...nice and woody. However lately I've been drinking Makers Mark with my cigars. Love the way it goes with my cigar. Very nice. I would recommend it Wetterhorn. You can pick up a 200Ml bottle for around 6 bucks.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, perhaps Bushmills will grow on me, but I didn't think it tasted like an Irish Whiskey. It was more like a Scotch. The drink was not nearly as smooth as Tullamore Dew, Jamesons, or Powers. 

Yet I was able to drink two glasses!  I must of liked it to a certain extent...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I like Scotch/Irish Whiskey. I have a decanter at home with 15yr old Dalwinnie...nice and woody. However lately I've been drinking Makers Mark with my cigars. Love the way it goes with my cigar. Very nice. I would recommend it Wetterhorn. You can pick up a 200Ml bottle for around 6 bucks.


I agree Coppertop,having a Makers Mark with an ERDM robusto and its quite good.

:w :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Well, perhaps Bushmills will grow on me, but I didn't think it tasted like an Irish Whiskey. It was more like a Scotch. The drink was not nearly as smooth as Tullamore Dew, Jamesons, or Powers.
> 
> Yet I was able to drink two glasses!  I must of liked it to a certain extent...


Did you have regular Bush or Black Bush? I had the regular Bush the other night and wasn't impressed.The black is supposed to be about as good as it gets.I haven't pulled the trigger on getting any yet because of price and all the Irish I already have. :w


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

floydp said:


> Did you have regular Bush or Black Bush? I had the regular Bush the other night and wasn't impressed.The black is supposed to be about as good as it gets.I haven't pulled the trigger on getting any yet because of price and all the Irish I already have. :w


I tried the regular. Perhaps I will have to try that Black...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> Did you have regular Bush or Black Bush? I had the regular Bush the other night and wasn't impressed.The black is supposed to be about as good as it gets.I haven't pulled the trigger on getting any yet because of price and all the Irish I already have. :w


 :r

You better watch it fella -- I've seen that your wife is on the board now ----


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I need a better way to say black bush because it really does sound suggestive. My wife looked at me funny when I asked the waitress at Chilies last weekend if they had it. I guess I was lucky that there was a picture of Bushmills on the menu. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

The waitress was a little taken back too. I didn't know if Frank was going to get a drink or a good old slap in the face... :r 

You're right galaga... he'd better watch it now... LOL


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

floydp said:


> Did you have regular Bush or Black Bush? I had the regular Bush the other night and wasn't impressed.The black is supposed to be about as good as it gets.I haven't pulled the trigger on getting any yet because of price and all the Irish I already have. :w


Keep in mind Old Bushmill's is a single malt whereas Black Bush is blended.

The single malt will isolate flavors and as such will generate stronger opinions. Since the Black Bush is blended it will have broader acceptance but purists won't like it as much as the single malt if they really like the single's flavor.

Now what was that about Floyd's wife, the waitress and black bush at Chilli's? 

-Matt-


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Keep in mind Old Bushmill's is a single malt whereas Black Bush is blended.
> 
> The single malt will isolate flavors and as such will generate stronger opinions. Since the Black Bush is blended it will have broader acceptance but purists won't like it as much as the single malt if they really like the single's flavor.
> 
> ...


Now that is something that I did not realize, that Bushmills is a single malt Irish whiskey. I will have to give it another test (seeing I have 4/5 of the bottle remaining!  ) with that in mind.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

coppertop said:


> I like Scotch/Irish Whiskey. I have a decanter at home with 15yr old Dalwinnie...nice and woody. However lately I've been drinking Makers Mark with my cigars. Love the way it goes with my cigar. Very nice. I would recommend it Wetterhorn. You can pick up a 200Ml bottle for around 6 bucks.


Hey, thanks for the recommendation! I will definitely pick a bottle up!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Wetterhorn said:


> Hey, thanks for the recommendation! I will definitely pick a bottle up!


Yeah I would. I just bought a 750 of Makers and a 750 of Captian Morgans Special Reserve. The Captians smells so sweey...and taste like candie. I drink both with just some ice. Very good stuff my friend


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Just in case this happens to you and you need a good reply.....

___________________
A man drinks a shot of whiskey every night before bed. After years of this, the wife wants him to quit; she gets two shot glasses, filling one with water and the other with whiskey.

After getting him to the table that had the glasses, she brings his bait box. She says "I want you to see this." She puts a worm in the water it, and it swims around.

She puts a worm in the whiskey, and the worm dies immediately. She then says, feeling that she has made her point clear, "what do you have to say about this experiment?"

He responds by saying: "If I drink whiskey, I won't get worms!"
______________________

And thanks for the reviews.
_____
rm


----------

